# Rear Tie Rod ends



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

looking for a pair of the outter tie rod ends for the rear. any good suggestions when it comes to brand and vendors?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rear? you mean the toe rods?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah the tie rods that bolt onto the toe adjuster.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gforce engineering.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks svede, I will look on their site when I get an opportunity. 

By any chance do you know how big the center bore diameter is on the rear wheel? The one that wheele mounts to. I can't measure it till I get home, if I had to guess I would say 76-73mm. But I need it to exact if you know for sure.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The hub bore in the rims are listed as 69.5mm, an odd size.
I measured mine at 69.7mm.
Check with Andy at Kollar Racing for the tie rod ends.

Larry


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks ala, i can confirm the size as well.

i checked with andy, and he only has one in stock, not sure which one as he has 2 different types listed. still waiting.

Gforce seems a little more pricy, was not looking to spend 400$ on a pair.

not in a hurry so i can wait. wonder what the dealer's price on a pair is. i should give them a buzz and see.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i stumbled across these, i wonder how they perform, seems like there is no tie rod at the end, just a straight bar with bolts holding them at each end.
http://www.gastiresoil.com/showthread.php?t=301


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

firebird said:


> i stumbled across these, i wonder how they perform, seems like there is no tie rod at the end, just a straight bar with bolts holding them at each end.
> New Solid rear toe links for the GTO


Good luck with that. Frank at Rocksandracing went out of business as far as i know. gForce is cheaper too.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

firebird said:


> i stumbled across these, i wonder how they perform, seems like there is no tie rod at the end, just a straight bar with bolts holding them at each end.
> New Solid rear toe links for the GTO


Good luck with that. Frank at Rocksandracing went out of business as far as i know. gForce is cheaper too.


----------

